# should i rhino line my trunk?



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

i am thinking about rhino lining my trunk space for waterproofing and possible sound deadening. is that a good idea or should i use something else?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Once you do that there is no turning back. Personally I would'nt do it unless you plan on hauling gravel back there.

You could insulate it with some upholstered panels and light automotive style carpeting. That would cut down on the road noise and look a little classier.

Another member on here recently Line X'd the underside of his car, that's something I wish I would have thought of when I had my body off the frame. It is the Ultimate undercoating!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That would me me......looks great, and is very permanent. LINE-X


----------



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

what about waterproofing? i recently found some moisture in my trunk and so i'm more looking for something waterproof than sound deadening.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

This is Very waterproof...but...you need to know where the water is getting INTO the trunk....if it is coming through the rear window, you would just be sealing the water in the trunk. Eric


----------



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

i found a couple holes in my trunk so i'm pretty sure it's coming from them. i'm still going to look around to make sure there isn't any other places. would you recommend me putting rhino line in my trunk or do you know of any better options?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I would not do it personally, I like the idea of the body underneath but not the trunk. Just my 2 cents why do you want a waterproof trunk?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If you have moisture in there already you surely don't want to trap it in there by encapsulating it. Clean it out thuroughly and blow out all the seams with compressed air then maybe seamsealer all the cracks and crevasses. I would then paint it with something like the trunk paint kit from Eastwood Products.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

"Should I Rhino Line my trunk?"

NO. Not in my rather strong opinion! If I were ever looking to purchase a car and it was Rhino Lined, I would pass on it and find another car. The stuff is permanent and in my mind, inappropriate on cars. Off road trucks, yeah.


----------



## Jimmy The Greek (Aug 31, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> NO. Not in my rather strong opinion!


Geeteeohguy. I am confused! Are ya ferit or aginit?:rofl::rofl:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Against, 100%. But everybody here knows I don't like powdercoating or POR 15, either. Doesn't make me "right"--- just my opinion.


----------



## Jimmy The Greek (Aug 31, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Against, 100%. But everybody here knows I don't like powdercoating or POR 15, either. Doesn't make me "right"--- just my opinion.


That's what I like about this forum. There seems to be a real sense of maturity among the members in that each has an opinion and can let that opinion be known in a respectful manner. Also, there is a tolerance of the opinions other folks have. The humor is above board. I have seen other forums that rude behavior, intolerance are the norm not the exception in addition to some very crass humor. I really like it h1ere.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Agreed, more than once I've seen "F*%k you noob! try searching the forum!" On other sites lol


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Jimmy The Greek said:


> That's what I like about this forum. There seems to be a real sense of maturity among the members in that each has an opinion and can let that opinion be known in a respectful manner. Also, there is a tolerance of the opinions other folks have. The humor is above board. I have seen other forums that rude behavior, intolerance are the norm not the exception in addition to some very crass humor. I really like it h1ere.





FlambeauHO said:


> Agreed, more than once I've seen "F*%k you noob! try searching the forum!" On other sites lol



I agree! I love the fact that all are accepted on here. New, old and anywhere in between. I too have seen a lot of rudeness and intolerance on other boards (that shall remain nameless) and I appreciate that you can throw a stupid idea or two against the wall around here without getting bashed. 

Sorry for the thread jack. 

I think rhino lining on the inside of a trunk is a bad idea too. Lots of other options out there to make it water tight and sound proof without going to that extreme. If at some point down the line someone wanted to do a full resto on a car like that they would have to cut out the entire trunk. And who wants to do that?


----------



## Jimmy The Greek (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry about getting off task on the thread. About the trunk. My preference is spatter paint in a trunk. It just looks correct. I understand where where you are going with wanting to do damage control on the moisture issue in the trunk but once you mitigate the water entry your trunk will be nicely protected. 

This winter when I tear apart the Tempest one item on the agenda is completely replace the front window channel as it leaks like a sieve. Once the car is put back together I doubt it will see snow again and rain only occasionally so that channel fix should last until my ten year old son is mature enough to drive the car which would be sometime in about 40 years and by then we are going to have to put battery cells in the cars to drive em anyway.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

people will assume u are covering up some bad patchwork with the bed liner imo


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Love the pics of line-x underneath the car! The more time I spend on this site, the more likely my frame & body will be two separate components next winter!! damit!


----------



## RustWrangler (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey Eric,

Did Line-X come to your body shop and apply the coating there? or did they have a Rotisserie and you just dropped off the body? I'm thinking about having the same thing done to mine when I come to that point.

Thanks!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rusty, We delivered the whole body on the roto to the Line-X shop. Eric


----------

